

A Big Data Startup Gives Away Its Software to Make It More Valuable - applecore
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/27/more-open-source-for-big-data

======
mindcrime
The above link doesn't work for me, but this appears to be the same story:

[http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/27/more-open-source-
fo...](http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/09/27/more-open-source-for-big-
data/?_php=true&_type=blogs&_r=0)

~~~
dang
Thanks; changed.

